# When to start Pike season



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have upgraded some of my bass gear and I think I may target pike a bit more. When is a good time to start on them? Is it at ice out like I've heard for walleye?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Right now. Pike stay active all winter and still hit baits aggressively. Slow down your retrieve. Husky jerks small glide baits and swim baits.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Then I'll bundle up as soon as there is open water up here and let em have it. 

Thanks


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

I second everything fishingmarshall said.

They will hit any time of the year, but the next month or two is prime time for size and numbers. After the spawn, they get a little trickier to find....for me, at least.

You will definitely want a leader of some kind. I used to use 6" wire leaders, but I was having pike inhale the baits and bite off above the leader, so I switched to about a foot of 50lb fluorocarbon with a swivel and have had good luck with that set up so far.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have 6" steel leader on 50lb Power Pro braid. A 6'6" med heavy St. Croix Mojo Bass and a Shimano Callisto bait caster. Like I said I upgraded some of my bass gear so I may be a bit under gunned for a big pike but for most I should be okay I think. 

I have 17lb mono I can use for a leader if you think the braid may be a problem.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Pike can saw through braid like a knife through butter. As previously statre, wire plus heavy mono or flurocarbon, like 30# MINIMUM. Fish the marinas.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting that they can get through braid that easy. I'll have to see if I can bum some heavy mono cheap. I'm only going to target them occasionally.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I like 30lb power pro with a 1ft long leader of 30lb big game or 50lb fluoro.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Little cleo spoons(1/4 and 1/2oz) in winter have done a good job for me. Now until the end of March is the best time for numbers. Good luck


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Just curious have anyone ever hit upper Cuyahoga river in geauga? I want to try some pike fishing but not sure if thats a good section. Around the Eldon Russell park. Closer to home for me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

allbraid said:


> Little cleo spoons(1/4 and 1/2oz) in winter have done a good job for me. Now until the end of March is the best time for numbers. Good luck


+1 I kill it with spoons this time of year to March and sometimes April. Also once you get closer to march you occasionally get a pig smallie suprise! I think that spoons are a very overlooked bait for game fish in general. I usually go for the 1/4 for bass and post spawn pike, and the 1/2 for pre spawn pike and pig bass. Either work well though but I tend to get more numbers with that formula. I like the crome and blue ones in clear water. Also x raps wreck pike too but closer to spring and in the fall.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Great! I will add some spoons to the spinner baits and husky jerks I was planning on.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

What size husky jerks?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with sam, chrome and blue is by far the best color in spoons, as far as stick baits I like a #10 (husky or Xraps). Spoons are and overlooked lure in this day and age.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

ldrjay said:


> What size husky jerks?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


hj14 works best but hj12 will work too


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Not to hi jack or anything but what's the recommended minimum size for a spin setup for river pike? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Was out today and caught 4 pike, 19-28inches all on a silver and blue spoon. I was using a med 7ft rod with a 2500 series reel and 20lb braid.


----------

